# XML Schmemas visualisieren - automatisiert mit Maven



## pocketom (31. Aug 2009)

Hi,

kennt einer von Euch eine Möglichkeit wie man XML Schemas automatisch visualisieren kann, z.B. in Maven eingebunden (Ant geht auch)? Ich habe mir den Xm Modeller heruntergeladen, damit kann man XML Schemas in UML Diagramme umwandeln und Klassendiagramme (Dynagrams) erzeugen lassen. Die sehen ganz gut aus.

Nun möchte ich sowas in mein Maven Projekt integrieren. Im Moment entwerfe ich meine Schemas in Eclipse, generiere Java Klassen mit JAXB2 und deploye ein Maven Artifact auf unserem Repository Server (Artifactory) und lasse Maven die xsd Files auf unseren Webserver droppen. Um das ganze perfekt abzurunden fehlt nun nur noch die automatische Visualisierung der Schemas und Einbindung in die Project Reports. Wenn das ginge wäre es wirklich perfekt!


----------



## velaluka (31. Aug 2009)

Hallo pocketom,
wollte wir auchmal in den Build Prozess einbauen, ist dann aber irgendwie nie passiert:noe:
Aber den Bookmark den gibts noch...
xmlschematograp/ Wenns damit klappt würde ich mich über ein Feedback sehr freuen, zur Zeit hätte ich nämlich die Zeit sowas nochmal einzubauen
Ciao velaluka


----------



## pocketom (31. Aug 2009)

Danke für den Tip, ich werds heute Abend gleich mal ausprobieren.

Habe noch das hier gefunden: 

modello

Soll angeblich auch XML Doku erzeugen können (XDoc?) aber keine Ahnung ob das was grafisches ist...


----------



## pocketom (20. Okt 2009)

Ok, bin dazu gekommen das schematoraph auszuprobieren. Leider ist der Output sehr dürftig. Das Ding hat alle 250 Klassen auf eine Seite geklatscht... Sieht aus wie der Konstruktionsplan einer Atombombe aber nicht wie ein Datenstrukturvisualisierung...


----------

